# Please help. Netbook has blue screen of death..



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Its been BSOD for a year now, but im starting to need it more and more every month. Im not tech sav enough for this.. 2 questions.

1. Can you guys help me out?
2. I have a tech sav uncle who has fixed my sisters, moms, dads, etc laptops and computers before. I have quite alot of provocative stuff on my desktop that I dont want him to accidently see.(in obscurely named folders of course) Would giving it to him be a bad idea?

Info:
-HP Netbook.
-No cd drive.
-Cant get to any safe modes. It goes straight to BSOD for every option.

If possible I want to fix it myself.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

I disabled auto restart to check the error code.

It says:
*** STOP: 0x000007B (0xF7A28524, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)

Ive been using mobile for awhile now and I cant really research from here.. Can someone google that error and tell me what they find?


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

XP, Vista , or 7?


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

Try this:

"The problem is usually cause by AHCI/RAID mode of SATA controller. Enter BIOS art startup, go to "Integrated Periferals" or something similar where you can find the "SATA Mode" option and change it from AHCI to ATA or IDE or what looks like that"


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Uranium said:


> XP, Vista , or 7?


XP and I looked everywhere throughout BIOS last year(I rechecked today). I couldnt find the SATA AHCI anywhere.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

All I can say is troubleshooting vague bluescreens in person is a hard thing to do sometimes, let alone without the netbook in front of me to see exactly what's happening.

Can you get into Windows at all, or BSOD every time while loading?


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> All I can say is troubleshooting vague bluescreens in person is a hard thing to do sometimes, let alone without the netbook in front of me to see exactly what's happening.
> 
> Can you get into Windows at all, or BSOD every time while loading?


It blue screens every time. No chance at all.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

It does sound like a SATA controller setting issue. to me as well. Wonder if something in your registry went askew and changed it from what it was.

In the BIOS, I know sometimes it's set to "RAID" mode instead of IDE or AHCI. If you don't see anything like that though, I'd almost want to say just factory restore the whole thing, start from new.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

GunnyHighway said:


> It does sound like a SATA controller setting issue. to me as well. Wonder if something in your registry went askew and changed it from what it was.
> 
> In the BIOS, I know sometimes it's set to "RAID" mode instead of IDE or AHCI. If you don't see anything like that though, I'd almost want to say just factory restore the whole thing, start from new.


At this point that doesnt sound like a bad idea.. How do I go about doing that? Is there a way to back up my stuff?

Oh and thanks so far.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

For HP, it's F11 as soon as you turn it on and see the HP logo. Usually they have an option to save the old files, in which case you'd need either a flash drive or an external hard drive. If not, I'm afraid you're not going to be able to save data. (That is unless you want to buy an enclosure/dock/USB cable and yank the hard drive out of the netbook, then transfer the data to another computer)

Problem with netbooks is sometimes I've seen them come with recovery disks in order to save HDD space, in which case you'd need an external drive. Should be the F11 method though, majority of HPs desktops and laptops I've worked on have been.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Just Tony said:


> I disabled auto restart to check the error code.
> 
> It says:
> *** STOP: 0x000007B (0xF7A28524, 0xC0000034, 0x00000000, 0x00000000)
> ...


i found this http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1010865

look at that one post:

"saw this error just 2 days ago, it was because I switched a SATA controller into "AHCI" mode without first installing appropriate drivers for that controller."

I might add that you don't need AHCI on a netbook... it's only needed when you want to attach e-Sata drives and.. I think... for SSD drive too...

Sooo... If you don't have that... disable AHCI in the bios.

If you don't see AHCI there, try looking under IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Some Russian Guy said:


> i found this http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1010865
> 
> look at that one post:
> 
> ...


Weird thing is that they arent anywhere in MY bios. I searched everywhere. On our home comp I googled it, and I know what to look for, but my bios doesnt show it.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Hmmm, you know what? Would my Hard drive not being connected properly be a reason for BSOD?


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh heres some more useless info that I just remebered.

-Before it BSOD the netbooks fan made weird noises and eventually no noises.

-During the weird noise time a very weird virus took over and prevented me from using all my anti-malware stuff and would freeze or BSOD my screen whenever I attempted to fix it.

-I allegedly thought I got rid of it(was a long process to get rid of the virus..) and ran malware antibytes and everything else 2 times to make sure. Clean as a whistle.

-2 hours later it BSOD and yeah, that was the end of my netbook. After that BSOD 100% chance.


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

I would just do a factory reset.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Case closed. Let this thread die now. Thanks to like the 3 people who actually tried to help.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Out of interest, is it a case closed found the problem, or case closed reimage / gave up?


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

matty said:


> Out of interest, is it a case closed found the problem, or case closed reimage / gave up?


Case closed as in I gave it to my uncle to fix. I dont care if he sees anything bad now.(100% chance of him fixing it) Well I do care but.. I really need my netbook. I hope he doesnt find anything lol..


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Uranium said:


> I would just do a factory reset.


No Cd drive, and none of the function keys give an option to reset.(I tried f11 already)


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Haha, here is hoping. I hate trying to fix issues like that, and if I had the option to give it to someone else to do I would. I spent 3 hours today fixing stupid issues similar to yours.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

happened to my dell, my friend re formated for me. now i have windows vista on a windows 7 computer


----------

